# Tool boxes



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a lot of tools that I use daily. The garden tools stay in the shed. I have no garage for storage, just a carport I park underneath, and a tiny attic space that I don't like to use, so the rest of my tools also stay in the shed or in the house in a large closet off the utility room. But my problem is that I always have some project(s) going on, often simultaneously, depending on weather, income, what I can scrounge up, etc. So I have a couple of shelves and tool boxes in this large closet, but I also have cardboard boxes that I put stuff in, and those boxes usually sit in the utility room looking junky. It's a lot easier to go rook through a box to find paintbrushes, putty knives, cordless drill, hammer, tape measures, etc. and then just throw them back in the cardboard box when done as opposed to putting things away nicey-neaty in their proper place when I'm done. I'm lazy that way. 

Lately things have gotten out of hand as I am rotating between working on building shutters and pediments for the windows outside, working on routing, sanding, priming and painting baseboards for the hallway, and putting up decorative trim to dress up the kitchen cabinets so they look like something more than cabinet-grade poplar.  I have ended up with three large cardboard boxes in the utility room full of tools. I spent about an hour going through the boxes and putting things away where they belong, even if I will have to turn around and get some things back out to use tomorrow. But 80% of them will still be put away. What a mess. But my utility room now is back to it's cute, country look again. I am vowing to not let this happen again. :nono:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A lot of these posts are very old and the people who wrote them no longer visit this site. This is one of those posts.

Another FIDO post people, nothing to see here.









Fido (2006) - IMDb


Fido: Directed by Andrew Currie. With David Kaye, Jan Skorzewski, Kevin Tyell, Andy Parkin. Space radiation turns the dead into Zombies. Zomcon fights zombies and finds ways to pacify and use them. On pre-teen Timmy's (Kesun Loder's) 1950s suburban street, they all have a zombie doing menial...




www.imdb.com


----------

